# Learned a very important lesson during our party...



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Chocolate fountains do not get hot enough to offset cold outdoor temperatures! 














Luckily, my cousin had made some awesome cakepops which then became the main dessert option!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I almost did a chocolate fountain, and because it makes a mess I was going to put it outside....
Probably is not as cold here as it was there, but still, good information to have.

Looks like your cousin came thru for you...Those cake pops look great!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, that's funny.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohh that is something i will have to remember!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for sharing


----------

